# VGA computer to single BNC?



## Anonymous067 (May 31, 2009)

I'm looking to run a teleprompter system (TV's on the floor) from a computer.
I have powerpoints that have cues on them, and somebody will be clicking through them.

How would I go about running computer output into a) a projector, and b) TV's.

Heres the catch, the only cables I have to connect from the TV to the laptop are BNC video cables....
How can I make this connection?


----------



## waynehoskins (May 31, 2009)

Scan converter. Extron et al make them.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, Wayne is right, ours is made by TVone, and a powerpoint is not the best option, specialist software like EasyWorship & MediaShout using this software an make your shows look so much cooler!
Nick


----------



## 00AVD (Jun 1, 2009)

Bear in mind that you will lose picture detail when converting VGA down to composite video. Chunky text & graphics may be ok, but any fine text and lines will get mashed.


----------



## museav (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like you might need to have a 1x2 VGA distribution amplifier to send the computer signal to the projector and a scan converter. Then a scan converter to transcode the VGA down to composite video. And then a composite video distribution amplifier to send the composite video to multiple displays. Some scan converters may have a loop-through on the VGA input that might avoid the need for the VGA DA by letting you run the computer to the scan converter and the VGA loop-through on that to the projector.

As David noted, scan converting can reduce the image quality. You may have to make a decision between the lowest resolution that provides an acceptable image on the projector and the highest resolution that provides an acceptable scan converted image, with text the two may not match but that is going to be very dependent on the text size and image contrast, the video display size, the projector processing and so on.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 1, 2009)

As Museav said, you scan, you lose quality, but I presume if it's for your lyrics the text will be big anyway, pretty much all of the TVone scan converters have VGA out. Maybe look at one of them.
Nick


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jun 2, 2009)

Whats the cheapest way to go about this? I need a projector output, and need to feed three TV monitors.

Can somebody give me exact products I could buy? This project really has to be under 75-100 bucks. Its not a priority and my budget is eaten up in other areas for the show.


----------



## slimrocktwo (Jun 2, 2009)

If your computer has a s-video out (if you have a desktop computer, you can buy a video card with an s-video port for around $30), you can connect it to an RF adapter, connect a video amplifier, add a F to BCN adapter(s), and put a coaxial splitter on the other end of the cable. Then you can run a cable to each TV off the splitter. For a projector, given it has RCA connectors, find an old VCR with an RCA out and hook it up to the projector. That will act as a tunner for the projector, which you will tune to the channel selected on the RF adapter, either Ch 3 or Ch 4 (same for the TV's)

Hope this helps


----------



## NickJones (Jun 3, 2009)

In simpler terms, you run it into your Scan converter, VGA (Computer signal) out goes into your projector, and the RCA and/or S-Vid out, go into your TV's, if your TV's have a video in & out, then they can be looped together, so you feed the video from the scan converter into the input of tv one, and then feed the output into tv 2 and so on. 

Alternately, you can use a distribution amplifier to do the same job, it splits it out into anywhere from to up to as many as you can afford. You feed your RCA or S-Vid into there and get as many outputs as you got.

Nick


----------



## museav (Jun 8, 2009)

Blah067 said:


> Whats the cheapest way to go about this? I need a projector output, and need to feed three TV monitors.
> 
> Can somebody give me exact products I could buy? This project really has to be under 75-100 bucks. Its not a priority and my budget is eaten up in other areas for the show.


Lower cost scan converter units are often limited to lower computer source resolutions so that could be a factor. Quite frankly, unless your computer can provide both a VGA and a composite video or S-Video output simultaneously, then with a $100 budget I doubt that you could get an acceptable result to get the computer output direct to a projector and also scan converted to three video displays. You can get an inexpensive VGA to video scan converter with that budget but that doesn't address any of the signal splitting or distribution and may not provide an acceptable image for the application.


----------



## w3st0n21 (Jun 8, 2009)

google Averkey. only 83$ on amazon.com. converts VGA to RCA so you will need a RCA (m) to BNC (m). we have them at my church and they work like a charm


----------



## museav (Jun 8, 2009)

AVerKey makes several scan converter models and it sounds like you may be referencing the iMicro, one of their lower cost models. It does have a VGA pass-through, which might address the signal to the projector, but I have to wonder about how well it would deal with moving text, which is what I envision for a teleprompter application, and how it would drive three video displays.

Just FYI, the AVerKey products are consumer products and like many other consumer products the warranty specifically excludes "commercial or industrial use", which basically means anything other than residential consumer applications and typically does exclude any warranty coverage in any church or school applications. That doesn't mean that it might not still be a good product, just a good indication that it is not intended for or supported in critical applications.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 8, 2009)

The lower the cost, the lower the quality. That's just the way it is.
Check out this page to see a few, or maybe even eBay if you get desperate. Ones like this are cheap, but may do the job, just remember though, if you are in the US you need a NTSC one, not PAL. Otherwise it won't work.
Nick


----------

